# You Can Find Anything on the Web



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Can you share the game audio site with us. I have this game, and have never played it. It is buried in storage somewhere. Thanks. 

Btw I have that Spike Jones record. I made it into a cd that I listen to a lot. If you want to see just how many Halloween themed records there were made check out Scar Stuff Blog for a God reference point.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Sure. It's https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dpIG0F4vBI. The entire 31-minute track is posted as a YouTube video with the game board cover as its only graphic. Once you crack the audio using almost any converter, the game should be totally playable again, as long as the device you're playing it on has an earphone jack. The game's "Talking Tombstone" is just a plug in speaker, after all.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh ok. Yeah I found that. I just am not sure how to capture the audio on my kindle which is all I have to work with right now. I did find an mp3 download of the audio at http://www.boardgamegeek.com/filepage/40958/shrieks-and-creaks-tape-converted-mp3 , but I can't get the dl to work there.


----------



## DavyKnoles (Dec 5, 2009)

Geez, I don't know how much help I can be with that. I've never had a kindle, so I don't know what they can do. I take it they can play audio. Can they play video files as well?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes it can. They can do pretty much anything so far.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Oh well. Never could get that boardgamegeek link to download. It will play just not dl.


----------

